# Nurgle's followers



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

He gets power from his victims' sufferings yet he is appeared to be the most gracious of the gods. (that just seems sooo contradictory )
His followers worship him by spreading his plagues throughout the galaxy corect? So do his followers just become in a sense crazy killers like that of Khorne? ugh, Nurgle is jsut really hard for me to figure out!:ireful2:

(It just seems that they would continuosly kill and spread suffering, just like followers of Khorne, so how are they different???)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Nurgle represents ultimate despair and the freedom that comes with it, he is jovial because everything is futile and it just doesn't matter.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Nurgle represents ultimate despair and the freedom that comes with it, he is jovial because everything is futile and it just doesn't matter.


But what I am trying to understand is their followers. Since they want to spread their Master's plagues as much as possible, wouldn't they become very violent and comparable to Khorne's worshipers?


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Not quite. They don't see disease and pestilence as bad things, you see. They are gifts from Nurgle, a release from the drudgery and worries of normal life. Nurgle has a gift for everyone, from the poorest to the welathiest and most powerful. They all deserve to happily wallow in deat and decay. And eventually they all will.

Nurgle loves all creatures. From the mighty chapter masters who will one day mold in the grave to the tiny bacteria that busily do their thing and annihilate populations. 

What's not cheerful about -that-?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Sephyr said:


> Not quite. They don't see disease and pestilence as bad things, you see. They are gifts from Nurgle, a release from the drudgery and worries of normal life. Nurgle has a gift for everyone, from the poorest to the welathiest and most powerful. They all deserve to happily wallow in deat and decay. And eventually they all will.
> 
> Nurgle loves all creatures. From the mighty chapter masters who will one day mold in the grave to the tiny bacteria that busily do their thing and annihilate populations.
> 
> What's not cheerful about -that-?


That's a good explanation. But would it be okay to say that (if not all, some) of his followers (and daemons) could just want to spread terror and despair and infect countless victims? That would make sense at least to me.
Nurgle is jsut a god that I can never seem to grasp fully...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Nurgle is just a god that I can never seem to grasp fully...


And you probably shouldn't. He has cooties.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> And you probably shouldn't. He has cooties.


lol but would you be so kindly as to answer my question? :laugh:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The death guard are resentful but no follower of Nurgle wants to kill people they want to gift them with power and joy and I doubt some even know there doing it wherever they go people get ill its just a fact for them.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Some of Nurgle's followers do want to bring about death and destruction, there is a CSM chapter that want to bring an end to all life (can't remember their name but i'm sure someone will chip in with it).
On the whole, Nurgle and his followers want to bring their gifts to everyone, if you turn to Nurgle the new lurgy you have been infected with won't kill you. Instead it will grow and mature inside you like a new friend, a bit like that feeling you get after a dodgy kebab or a falafel.
Disease pain and suffering are seen as good things to Nurgle and his followers.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Some of Nurgle's followers do want to bring about death and destruction, there is a CSM chapter that want to bring an end to all life (can't remember their name but i'm sure someone will chip in with it).
> On the whole, Nurgle and his followers want to bring their gifts to everyone, if you turn to Nurgle the new lurgy you have been infected with won't kill you. Instead it will grow and mature inside you like a new friend, a bit like that feeling you get after a dodgy kebab or a falafel.
> Disease pain and suffering are seen as good things to Nurgle and his followers.


Okay because I think I have an idea for a new story i want to type and i wanted these followers/daemons of Nurgle to be hellbent on inflicting suffering and terror. 

And would it be possible for normal humans to undergo enough afflictions to be as resilient as Space marines?

is it these guys? http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/The_Cleaved


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe them to be the purge but most followers of nurgle are joyful not angry.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Some of Nurgle's followers do want to bring about death and destruction, there is a CSM chapter that want to bring an end to all life (can't remember their name but i'm sure someone will chip in with it).


wouldn't that be contradictory since Nurgle is about giving life not taking it?(in a sense)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Exactly notice how nurgles followers don't die?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a few things to ponder for you folks.

Nurgle is in many ways the ultimate Nihilist and a great way to think of it, might be from this quote:

'It's only after we've lost everything, that we're free to do anything' (Tyler Durden Fight Club)


The other thing I would like to point out is the happiness of his followers:

Nurgle followers (with the exception of Daemons and Nurgle himself) are indeed *somewhat* happy, but it is more the happiness of the damned.

They laugh, but it isn't out of joy, it's out of despair, it's almost like the Joker's laugh in _Batman_.

At their core I would suggest that all followers of Nurgle have an emptiness inside *and particularly a desperate sense of self loathing*.

This is one of the core concepts behind the Death Guard. They hate themselves for being weak enough to fall to Chaos and the plagues of Nurgle.

So what better way to strike back than to corrupt and decay all that is strong, and prove it to be as hollow, as empty, and as meaningless as they were and are.


Hope that helps.


(Note, Daemon's of Nurgle and Nurgle himself are genuinely happy, whereas for his mortal followers it's a desperate happiness, another great Fight Club quote might be 'You have a sick desperation in your laugh'.)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Aboytervigon is right, it's these guys (Knew I'd know it when I saw the name, cheers!)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/The_Purge


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Just pointing something out, but the human followers of Nurgle although devout seem to often be clinically depressed, and nurgles staple daemon the plague bearer, is by far the most depressing/depressed daemon in existence.

Also to help you understand why nurgle is the way he is think of the following (Yah assigning human reasons to why nurgle is the way he is is kinda ...simple). Nurgle represents the despair seen in death, and disease right, it is common when sentient beings encounter these universal truths that they express concern/care, do to the proximity of these two emotions Nurgle as the coalescent being made from these emotions reflects both realities of entropy. However in a universe racked in violence, and death, he has come to develop a perversion of his aspect of kind of love/care, heavily favoring his staple food misery. Hence also the logic how he was able to assimilate the aspect of the eldar god of healing (Not literally think metaphysics when dealing with the warp).

Note nurgles followers being warriors don't often express the weaker side of their deity in that as warriors they are mere tools of death, and fear. Tools that Nurgle cares for.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Basically I started this thread because I wanted to understand his followers. I know that in a sense they can be happy, but I wanted to see if Nurgle would be pleased if his followers ONLY spread his plagues and torture their victims in glorification to Nurgle.

I just read about the Purge. How can they be sided with Nurgle? Wouldn't that be counter-productive? How can you worship someone who promotes life (in a sense) and hope to destroy all life? wtf?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> wouldn't that be contradictory since Nurgle is about giving life not taking it?(in a sense)


The mortal followers of the gods don't always act exactly as their patron/patron's daemons. It is often left open to interpretation.

_The Purge_ warband wish to eradicate all life likely because they interpret that as Papa Nurgle's will and purpose. As long as they are spreading joyous plague in his name and causing the essence of Nurgle's being (despair) then all is well (because obviously they won't succeed in eradicating all life).


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Just pointing something out, but the human followers of Nurgle although devout seem to often be clinically depressed, and nurgles staple daemon the plague bearer, is by far the most depressing/depressed daemon in existence.
> 
> Also to help you understand why nurgle is the way he is think of the following (Yah assigning human reasons to why nurgle is the way he is is kinda ...simple). Nurgle represents the despair seen in death, and disease right, it is common when sentient beings encounter these universal truths that they express concern/care, do to the proximity of these two emotions Nurgle as the coalescent being made from these emotions reflects both realities of entropy. However in a universe racked in violence, and death, he has come to develop a perversion of his aspect of kind of love/care, heavily favoring his staple food misery. Hence also the logic how he was able to assimilate the aspect of the eldar god of healing (Not literally think metaphysics when dealing with the warp).
> 
> Note nurgles followers being warriors don't often express the weaker side of their deity in that as warriors they are mere tools of death, and fear. Tools that Nurgle cares for.


So Nurgle is the Emo god got ya!!!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm tempted to start quoting Fight Club's Tyler D- Oh god wait, someone already beat me to it :laugh:

Basically, Nurgle is the manifestation of Mankind's fear of death and despair. His real getup is 'Misery loves company' and so a lot of his followers embrace a sort of family-like unity. They find comfort in one each others presence and their sufferings.

BUT about the spreading death thing- look at it like this. Aren't plagues and diseases the product of microbial life? Nurgle is not so much about death itself so much as the life that often springs from it like maggots, bacteria or Man's simple urge to survive. His followers are more often then not those who fear death above all else, so he grants them life- not particularly pleasant life, but life regardless.

Like real major religions, the same general idea can often be interpreted in many different ways *Poor Jesus is in the center of a tug-o-war from a couple dozen splinter groups of Christianity* and thus different warbands might look at it differently.

My guys fluffwise are about as silly as it gets. They're a bunch of softies with serious OCD when it comes to negative thoughts and try to pretend to be as positive as possible.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I'm tempted to start quoting Fight Club's Tyler D- Oh god wait, someone already beat me to it :laugh:
> 
> Basically, Nurgle is the manifestation of Mankind's fear of death and despair. His real getup is 'Misery loves company' and so a lot of his followers embrace a sort of family-like unity. They find comfort in one each others presence and their sufferings.
> 
> ...


Optimistic Nurgle Followers! I like it


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I'm tempted to start quoting Fight Club's Tyler D- Oh god wait, someone already beat me to it :laugh:
> 
> Basically, Nurgle is the manifestation of Mankind's fear of death and despair. His real getup is 'Misery loves company' and so a lot of his followers embrace a sort of family-like unity. They find comfort in one each others presence and their sufferings.
> 
> ...


Very insightful. I could never imagine accepting any of Nurgles 'gifts'. I think you would have to be crazy to accept them. Khorn, Slanesh, Tz...whatever all offer cool gifts. Such as Powerful psychic abilities, predicting the future, not feeling pain and experiencing pleasure more intense than anything, immunity to psychic powers, increased strength and durabilities etc. 

Nurgle offers being riddles with flies and disease. Doesn't appeal to me personally.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

No one wants nurgles...gifts, but once you have them you will be begging your knees off at nurgle's bloated feet for release from your nightmarish existance. Everything after that point really won't matter to you anymore.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> Nurgle offers being riddles with flies and disease. Doesn't appeal to me personally.


The whole point is that generally speaking individuals that turn to Nurgle are not aware what they will become if they barter their soul to Papa Nurgle, and even the very few that do may see it as preferable to death, pain and disease. Obviously such things are genearlly undesireable in their (and our) current mindset and perspective, both however change drastically as you travel down the path of Chaos.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I always figured Nurgle would appeal to those who were dying or sick. Yes you suffer instead of having constant orgasms or being the ubernerd but death is nothing for you. In a universe full of death, suffering and destruction you find, I guess, joy in being able to live under such circumstances.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Chaos will be Chaos. 'Nuff said. :threaten:


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Some of Nurgle's followers do want to bring about death and destruction, there is a CSM chapter that want to bring an end to all life (can't remember their name but i'm sure someone will chip in with it).
> On the whole, Nurgle and his followers want to bring their gifts to everyone, if you turn to Nurgle the new lurgy you have been infected with won't kill you. Instead it will grow and mature inside you like a new friend, a bit like that feeling you get after a dodgy kebab or a falafel.
> Disease pain and suffering are seen as good things to Nurgle and his followers.


Lords of Decay is the ones I believe you're thinking of.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

No, he was thinking of the purge.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Prehaps so. 

To further expand -- who wouldn't want Nurgle's gifts? Who could possibly turn them down? I say only a crazy-man would turn down the Great Grandfather. Think of it in this light. You are a mere human, not an Astartes, and you are standing before all the Dark Gods, in the 41st Millennium. 

In Khorne you see nothing but pain and blood, and suffering and war. Constant and everlasting and you see his one commandment 'The blood must always flow'. Yours or theirs, it must continue. Khorne is just as likely to kill you as to kill the enemy. His Champions live short, glorious, and painful lives. For what? To be yet another skull upon his throne and there to be nothing but 'carpet' for their uncaring god?

In Slannesh you see pleasure, sexual and painful in equal measure, beyond your wildest dreams. The big breasted women, the alcohol, the drugs -- all of it for your entertainment. Perfect, unmatchable right? Unless he desires that you impale your whore upon a spike, then jump on said spike yourself to feel the rush of hard wood up your ass. Then you're peeling you face away and disfiguring yourself for no damn reason other than to feel _something._ Then the ultimately feeling, death, is found to you only with cold and grey to embrace you. You god no longer cares for you -- you are cast aside. His Champion's experiance initial pleasure and pain, but most end their lives in grey dullness unable to go any further past their sensations without killing themselves.

In Tzeetch, where to begin? He may elevate you to a Daemon Prince after five minutes of praying or he may transform you into some horrid creature. He may use you to gain for him a host of worlds, then kill you dishonorably and let the janitor take it. You may find for yourself powerful for a day, and that night be groving for mercy to the magician who arrived that morning. His Champions are the most discouraged in my view -- you might attain highest unknown and become a Daemon Prince ... or you might just die ironically by a common house cat. Overly dramatic? Yes, but the point remains. They either die in unbounding glory or in humiliation. What chance do you think you have?

Now we embrace Papa Nurgle! Yes, he comes to you in your moment of dispair, in your most vulnerable position and asks you for your soul. Is this underhanded? Prehaps, but you wouldn't accept his offer with a sane mind. Is this deal truly wrong? He asks you for your soul -- ASKS. He does not take it by force, he does not command you surrender it ... he asks. Just like a good father would of his children. The choice is yours -- accept, and surrender yourself for his amusement and joy, or die horrifically by one of his numerous plagues.

If you accept, what do you gain? Boils, blisters, bile, and pox. But you also gain life! You gain it with the understanding and assurance that Papa Nurgle will be with you always! Within his ranks there is far less to worry about. Khorne's followers kill themselves to appease their god, Tzeentch's manipulate one another, and Slannesh's do terrible things to one another for pain and pleasure. What of Papa Nurgle's followers? You suffer together, and share in your agony and suffering!

A Champion of Nurgle may die, and this is not a surprise to them. Some must die for his message of enlightment and decay to spread. But! That Champion may live on forever and ever, serving Nurgle without complaint and knowing only happiness and despair. Your body might have rotted away, your mind nothing but maggots, and your innards covered in mould -- but you are ALIVE! You follow the ONLY Chaos God that actually shows compassion to his followers. His daemons might kill you, but who would you rather meet in a dark alley -- a Bloodletter of Khorne or a Plaguebearer of Nurgle?

So to me, putting myself in this grim dark enviroment where a human life is only as worthy as the amoutn of laser rounds he can put out before dying, being overwatched by a corrupt, bloated Imperium, and ignored by a dying Corpse Emperor -- Papa Nurgle is the only path to salvation. However disgusting and grim it may be.

All that said ... a flu and pox upon you all my cousins.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> Prehaps so.
> 
> Now we embrace Papa Nurgle! Yes, he comes to you in your moment of dispair, in your most vulnerable position and asks you for your soul. Is this underhanded? Prehaps, but you wouldn't accept his offer with a sane mind. Is this deal truly wrong? He asks you for your soul -- ASKS. He does not take it by force, he does not command you surrender it ... he asks. Just like a good father would of his children. The choice is yours -- accept, and surrender yourself for his amusement and joy, or die horrifically by one of his numerous plagues.
> 
> If you accept, what do you gain? Boils, blisters, bile, and pox. But you also gain life! You gain it with the understanding and assurance that Papa Nurgle will be with you always! Within his ranks there is far less to worry about. Khorne's followers kill themselves to appease their god, Tzeentch's manipulate one another, and Slannesh's do terrible things to one another for pain and pleasure. What of Papa Nurgle's followers? You suffer together, and share in your agony and suffering!


Yeah but sometimes he forces his plagues onto you and says, "I can take this pain away if you sell me your existence." So its like asking someone with no other ooption, but I do see where you are coming from. 

I forget who said this, but I never really thought that the followers of the gods were not EXACTLY like them. So I guess in that sense, there can be followers of Nurgle who only want to spread his plagues and misery because it fuels thier god and possibly them with joy.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Also, don't forget that those who accept Nurgle's fatherhood do not actually feel -anything- . Your ass could spit out your ribcage and you wouldn't notice it until after you picked it up off the floor and spent 5 minutes laughing at it. 

You become a living host of diseases, but you feel none of it. I say that's a pretty fair deal to me.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Yeah but sometimes he forces his plagues onto you and says, "I can take this pain away if you sell me your existence." So its like asking someone with no other ooption, but I do see where you are coming from.
> 
> I forget who said this, but I never really thought that the followers of the gods were not EXACTLY like them. So I guess in that sense, there can be followers of Nurgle who only want to spread his plagues and misery because it fuels thier god and possibly them with joy.


They have two options
1. Die a very painful death by choking on their own blood/vomit/stomach/heart/other organs
2. Join nurgle and live a life free of pain.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

locustgate said:


> They have two options
> 1. Die a very painful death by choking on their own blood/vomit/stomach/heart/other organs
> 2. Join nurgle and live a life free of pain.


I know, it just sounds very contradictory for the "most generous" god. I am slowly becoming influenced that Nurgle is pretty cool and my originalviews of him are starting to sway. DAMN YOU HERESY PROPOGANDA!!!


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Think of "Papa Nurgle" as the Godfather of the plague world. Representing the "fear of mortality" a fine example of the mind set can be borrowed from the "Pirates of the Carribean" movies.

Davy Jones asking each of the ship wrecked sailors "Do you fear death? Will you serve?" (paraphrasing here) in essence those who swear their life to Papa Nurgle get the promise of never having to see the last day of their life (although the trade off is pritty much the lovely "living ever-rotting corpse" effect on your self).

Nurgle's "loyalty" and love for his incubators... err... I mean followers is one of the reasons why he is one of my favourite of the four greater powers.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Papa Nurgle is nothing but a big mutant teddy bear :]


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

ToxicBunny said:


> Think of "Papa Nurgle" as the Godfather of the plague world. Representing the "fear of mortality" a fine example of the mind set can be borrowed from the "Pirates of the Carribean" movies.
> 
> Davy Jones asking each of the ship wrecked sailors "Do you fear death? Will you serve?" (paraphrasing here) in essence those who swear their life to Papa Nurgle get the promise of never having to see the last day of their life (although the trade off is pritty much the lovely "living ever-rotting corpse" effect on your self).
> 
> Nurgle's "loyalty" and love for his incubators... err... I mean followers is one of the reasons why he is one of my favourite of the four greater powers.


That's a good explanation.

I remember earlier we were tlking about the Purge. They go around destroying life (with Nurgle's plagues) but Nurgle obviously dosen't seem to mind. But why is that? Yeah they are spreading his plagues, but he feeds of of his victims, that dosen't necisarily mean they need to die. So do you think he will "draw the line" with the Purge?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

He probably understands that in the great scheme of things, the Purge are hardly worth the notice. He, as a Chaos God, is very diluted and complex. He may see what they do as nothing more than spoiled children throwing a temper tantrum. On the other hand he may view their acts as over-zealous (if such a word can be used alongside Chaos).

In either case, I feel the Great Grandfather knows that the Purge will not do much damage to his support base or the misery at large in the Galaxy. Hell the Imperium of Man is 1,000,000 worlds of utter stagnation and slow, rotting decay. The Purge could destroy a 100,000 worlds (highly unlikely) and the Papa Nurgle would merely chuckle with amusment.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> He probably understands that in the great scheme of things, the Purge are hardly worth the notice. He, as a Chaos God, is very diluted and complex. He may see what they do as nothing more than spoiled children throwing a temper tantrum. On the other hand he may view their acts as over-zealous (if such a word can be used alongside Chaos).
> 
> In either case, I feel the Great Grandfather knows that the Purge will not do much damage to his support base or the misery at large in the Galaxy. Hell the Imperium of Man is 1,000,000 worlds of utter stagnation and slow, rotting decay. The Purge could destroy a 100,000 worlds (highly unlikely) and the Papa Nurgle would merely chuckle with amusment.


Ah thats a good point.

Before I started this thread, I always thiught that the worshipers/daemons of their patron God were EXACTLY like them so when I first saw the Purge I was like "wait, what?":laugh:
But now I understand a little bit more, i think........


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Nurgle is the God of Despair, Disease, Decay and Suffering. He is a very proud and loving father to his followers, and is very enthusiastic about creating new diseases to spread among the universe. he is a warm and welcoming god; in return for his followers' services, they are granted freedom from pain, suffering, disease, and despair. Nurgle is not just the god of death, he is also the god of life (while it may not seem it). In my opinion he is the most powerful of the chaos gods. His warm and loving nature towards his followers is one of the many reasons why he is also my favorite. It would also seem that the afterlife for his mortal followers wouldn't be as much of a living hell as some of the other chaos gods (Slaanesh in particular). The fact that you can laugh off a point blank shotgun blast is also pretty cool.


----------

